# Dart Frogs



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

Trying to fix the camera, figured I'd share a pic or two.

Tinctorious New River


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

D. auratus "highland bronze"






P. terriblis "mint"






R. reticulata


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 30, 2013)

those are all so pretty i disn tknow that there were so maney colors, ive always only seen brown or green ones


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

Tinctorious Sauls "lemondrop"






R. vanzolinii


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> those are all so pretty i disn tknow that there were so maney colors, ive always only seen brown or green ones


More than 100 different species and subspecies in captivity. We had roughly 60 of them over the last 14 years.

Michael


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

Tinctorious regina


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 30, 2013)

simply gorgeous


----------



## agent A (Jan 30, 2013)

cute :wub:


----------



## twolfe (Jan 30, 2013)

I love frogs. Amazing colors and patterns. I especially like the one with the round yellow spots.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 30, 2013)

I can see why this hobby would get cut-throat! Beautiful creatures!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

By the way, the frog in the first three pics needs a home, anyone interested contact me. He is roughly 1.25-1.5''. You would need a steady FF supply as thats their diet.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like the top one "Tinctorious New River" but if they had let me name it, the name would be "Blue Lightning" all of them are eyecandy though!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 30, 2013)

He needs a home Nick? you want to take him?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't had a frog or newt since I was a kid man, you would have to update me, shoot me a PM. I'm a quick learner I swear! :stuart:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the P. terriblis the best. I like that I can see thier eyes, and the texture of the skin is cool.


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am late getting to this thread, but thanks to Michael for posting the several pics. They are quite helpful in getting to know the various species that are available from domestic breeders.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of healthy darts! Is that clay substrate I see?

The vanzolinii are beautiful, I love the thumbnails in that group--their calls sound like less metallic and more soothing than cricketsong. It's too bad I don't have the time or room for more dart frogs.

What's the largest number species and varieties you've kept at any one time?


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes its a clay substrate I rely on, I do mix up a few other things to boost drainage then I spread clay over it lightly as it boosts microfauna production and plant growth like the moss you see.

I started taking on darts in 1999, was about 2007 and I had 65 breeder vivs maybe 30 species at any given time then dozens of froglet tanks. They were a serious full time job, I started scaling back in 2010 and just have lined up homes for my last groups. Nothing can compete with them when it comes to a living display, they are the top of the class and require alot more work than most hobby's before the frogs even go in the viv.


----------



## frogparty (Mar 12, 2013)

Dendrobates tinctorius "Patricia"

Ranitomeya sirensis "highland"






Dendrobates leucomelas


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice shots man, I forgot how blue the patricia are. was my first dart group.


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 13, 2013)

wooo hooo! Awesome little dudes.


----------



## Tony C (Mar 16, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> By the way, the frog in the first three pics needs a home, anyone interested contact me. He is roughly 1.25-1.5''. You would need a steady FF supply as thats their diet.


 :hammer:


----------



## azn567 (Mar 21, 2013)

In a few months I will be posting my share of dart frog and other frog photos here.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jun 30, 2013)

I may be getting some soon.


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is a small portion of my dart collection

Charco La Parvo







Red trivitatus






Escudo






Cayo Nancy/ Solarte pair sharing a moment






Orange Terribilis


----------

